# How Safe is a Testosterone Plus Deca Durabolin Stack?



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ask Bill Roberts: How Safe is a Testosterone Plus Deca Durabolin  Stack?*

*Question: 
Would a 10-week  steroid cycle of 600 mg of Testosterone Enanthate and 200mgs of  Nandrolone Decanoate weekly be relatively safe with regard to blood  lipids? These two studies suggest to me that it would be safe: **testosterone  study** and **nandrolone  decanoate study*.


*Answer:*
Not  based on those studies, but practical experience, cycling on and off of a  protocol such as that can be safe and ordinarily is.

An example of where it could be a health  risk would be in a person who is driven into very high blood pressure  with it. Or if it were observed that blood lipid profile was just awful  while on-cycle, then it would be advisable to use such a protocol only  rather few weeks per year. Being “on” for example half the time if  personally having a large adverse effect on blood lipid profile might  well add to health risk. It probably would, I would think, just as an  opinion.

The studies you mentioned don’t look at  that combination. The testosterone study found little change in blood  lipid profile; in the nandrolone study, they didn’t bother measuring LDL  and HDL separately for some reason, so not much can be said there on  outcome.

It isn’t unusual in practice thought for  blood lipid profile to be worse during a steroid cycle.

10 weeks is certainly long enough for a  cycle to be effective.

Comparisons should be as equal as possible.  Rather than saying “Well a 14 week cycle will obviously do more than a 7  week cycle,” which is kind of brain-dead, a better comparison is “I’m  thinking of being ‘on’ half the weeks of the year and using this  particular total amount of drugs per year. Which is going to do better  for me: two 14 week cycles per year, or four 7 week cycles?”

The answer is the latter.

This is not to say that something such as a  12 week cycle never makes sense. For example, if there’s a specific  date to be met such as a contest, it makes sense to use the longer cycle  timed to peak at that date.

How long would pct be run after  such a cycle?

There’s never a need to run it past the  point where good testosterone production is restored. Depending on the  individual and the cycle, this is typically but not always 2-4 weeks,  assuming the PCT is started at the point where levels from injectables  have fallen sufficiently to allow recovery to begin.

Is tapering of the steroids up  and down a good idea or not?

Not for bodybuilding purposes.

It is more efficient to be at the  most-desired level for gains versus side effects or cost considerations,  or at a level allowing natural LH production, rather than spending  needless time at intermediate levels that aren’t much if any good for  either gains or recovery.

source


----------



## MDR (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting stuff


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 7, 2010)

> There’s never a need to run it past the point where good testosterone production is restored. Depending on the individual and the cycle, this is typically but not always 2-4 weeks, assuming the PCT is started at the point where levels from injectables have fallen sufficiently to allow recovery to begin.



This is a good point. I had my T levels checked 6 weeks after my lest shot of Sustanon after my first cycle, and it was over 1k. Therefore, my PCT was worthless, as the T hadn't cleared sufficiently to allow HTPA recovery. Better to run the PCT longer to be on the safe side.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 7, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> This is a good point. I had my T levels checked 6 weeks after my lest shot of Sustanon after my first cycle, and it was over 1k. Therefore, my PCT was worthless, as the T hadn't cleared sufficiently to allow HTPA recovery. Better to run the PCT longer to be on the safe side.


 
Definitely a good point that I've thought of before.  The reccomended PCT start times for each compound/ester are not accurate at all.  The half-life needs to be calculated to figure out when you have an adequate amount of test OUT of your system so that pct can be effective from the start.

For example,  If one is using 500mg/week of a long ester there pct start time should be much sooner than someone running 1gram of the same compound, correct???

IMO, this would be better than just extending pct.

Or switch to a short ester on the tail end of a cycle.


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 7, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> This is a good point. I had my T levels checked 6 weeks after my lest shot of Sustanon after my first cycle, and it was over 1k. Therefore, my PCT was worthless, as the T hadn't cleared sufficiently to allow HTPA recovery. Better to run the PCT longer to be on the safe side.



I see this all the time.  Guys think they have recovered.  Then they feel like crap a month later, retest and their numbers are in the shiter. I think you're better off keeping the PCT going longer.  I don't really see a problem with using hCG for a month or even 6 weeks past last AAS inject then doing a 6 week course of SERMs and maybe aromasin.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 7, 2010)

interesting indeed.

my question is this, what would be the best mass cycle that would have the least harsh effects on the lipids?
Should make for an interesting and informative talk


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> interesting indeed.
> 
> my question is this, what would be the best mass cycle that would have the least harsh effects on the lipids?
> Should make for an interesting and informative talk



I can't think of anything better than test, deca, and anadrol for bulking.


/V


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I have heard many times that the testosterone, deca and dbol is the best there is for bulking.

Wouldn't this be a real bitch on lipids though? I mean one would use alot of things like colest-off, policosinal and all.

I'd give my left nut to do that stack lol.



B


----------



## tommy coates (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi back after my break doing a  bit holiday  stuff but back in training and coaching.


----------



## tommy coates (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi back after my  holiday break back to coaching and training.Hope everbody  is  well. Tommy.


----------

